# New Pub NW Tassie - The Butter Factory Burnie



## dago001 (24/2/13)

OK so Burnie doesnt have much in the way of Pubs to excite me in the way that Beer Deluxe or Mrs Parmas does. However, we recently have had a couple of new players in town. One being The Butter Factory Burnie. Now this place has been spruiking itself for a while as being a venue with 24 beers on tap, craft beers and a microbrewery, based around the Little Creatures pub in WA. I havent been to Little Creatures but have read enough about them to get an understanding of what it is about.
The microbrewery isnt there yet, but they have said that it is currently being manufactured in Germany - so I am thinking a 200 litre Braumeister is a distinct possability. They say that they going to brew "Montello Draught", Montello being a suburb in Burnie.
So I'm all excited about a popping down for a few beers to see what the fuss is all about. They opened last night, but seeing as I had to work today, we went down this afternoon for a few frothies. Mrs LagerBomb loves a beer as much as anyone I know. She is a Pale Ale fan, but will drink most beers except stout. Shes pretty keen as well.
So we walk into the bar. it looks good, a mix of old style original building features with new style/modern features. A lot of shiny blingy aluminium checkerplate. The stage is on a 4 poster mechanics hoist and looks good. Plenty of appeal for young and old.
So anyway, we got to the bar and struggle to order a beer. Not because of the crowd, but the choice. Misleading - not 24 beers on tap, but 24 taps with beer/cider. My initial glance confirms what I had expected, but secretly hope would't be the case - Boags, Carlton, Pure Blonde, Fat Yak, 9 Tales, 150 Lashes Coopers (hidden over the back) - plus a few more I cant remember. I was extremely disappointed. There wasnt a beer on tap that I couldnt buy anywhere else in Burnie. There wasnt even a dark beer.
So what is this place - well all I can say is that they are trying to pull the same punters away from the few other Pubs in town. It is a great venue that had the chance to attract a few different punters by putting at least 1 beer that wasnt so main stream, but has, as we have come to expect from this industry, labelled all drinkers in the same boat. There is room here in Burnie for a bar like this with a few, even 1 craft beers on tap - they have 24 taps ffs - couldnt find room for 1 different beer.
We had an 9 tales for me and a Fat Yak for the good wife. Not the Pubs fault but the amber was ordinary. Next round I went to the 150 lashes and a fat yak
Barman - "I must try one of the Fat Yaks soon - the darker beers a supposed to pretty good"
LagerBomb "Mate thats not dark - i can see my hand through it - what are you talking about. How about putting something like WRDA on tap."
Barman - " No those dark beers take too long to pour"
Me " Mate - not every dark beer is a Guiness"
Told Mrs Bomb what happened and she pi$$ed herself laughing, called them amateurs. We finished our beer and left.
They havent supported out local craft brewers eg Morrisons, Iron House, Moo, Seven Sheds etc.
So well done The Butter Factory Burnie - you have managed to open another run of the mill pub in a town full of them.
Cheers
LagerBomb
p.s. - I have no affilliation to any business operating in Burnie.


----------



## jlm (24/2/13)

Very poor form not stocking local stuff. Maybe the local brewers will get a heads up and try to get their product in? Bit shit though if they're trying to put themselves forward as a craft beer venue. 
I've been hearing from a bloke I've been working with that there's a venue in Burnie getting a big Braumeister in, so I'd guess that's the one.


----------



## itmechanic (24/2/13)

We dont have a tap in Burnie yet, will try and do something about that tomorow.


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

Yep, that would be them. No word around here about who is doing the brewing, but if its anything like the rest of the place it will be shiny, with average beer. Too early to call it though. I assume they know how difficult it is to brew a good lager. Cant just expect to nail it straight up. But with a 200 litre BM they will have to be buying in some grain. Maybe another avenue to get grain.
I really hoped it was going to be a good beer venue - it is a good venue, very nice indeed, but not what they have been advertising it as.


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

That would be good Itmechanic. Mrs Bomb was sorely dissapointed that there wasnt any representation from you. Mind you she is an English Bitter fan - are you selling kegs of that yet.

Edit - swapped butter for bitter


----------



## jlm (24/2/13)

From what I can tell the guy who runs it is planning on doing the brewing, with recipe development from the above mentioned bloke (who works in a brewery, not a complete novice or anything. He's also an avowed disliker of lagers and makes a pretty good American Amber Ale so there's hope). I'll be working with him again in a fortnight so will ask some more questions.


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

Okey dokey. I just assumed it would be a Lager as the name draught implies a Lager. I am a fan of American Amber Ales, so maybe a little of persuasion is needed on you part.


----------



## itmechanic (24/2/13)

Yeah oi



LagerBomb said:


> That would be good Itmechanic. Mrs Bomb was sorely dissapointed that there wasnt any representation from you. Mind you she is an English Bitter fan - are you selling kegs of that yet.
> 
> Edit - swapped butter for bitter


I may have a few Bitter kegs up my sleeve, will see if i can get one up your way this week.


----------



## TasChris (24/2/13)

Good to hear of new pubs opening up but disappointing to hear of a missed opportunity.

Looks like I will still have to visit Kons' Bottle shop to supplement the HB.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## dago001 (24/2/13)

TasChris said:


> Good to hear of new pubs opening up but disappointing to hear of a missed opportunity.
> 
> Looks like I will still have to visit Kons' Bottle shop to supplement the HB.
> 
> ...


Or brew more then TasChris. Cheaper and better - you know I'm right


----------



## geaves (18/4/13)

[SIZE=12pt]TO MR LAGERBOMB - We have stated we will be a Microbrewery brewing 1 beer, Montello Draught, as a point of difference to our business and we welcome any local brewing companies wanting to approach us showcase their beer in our venue.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Correct - The brewing machine will be a 500litre Speidel Braumeister. We proudly attended the Beer Fest in Launceston this year and were thrilled with the variety of Beers and Ciders Tassie has to offer.

We have created employment in an area that is struggling economically and we make no apologies for using larger Tasmanian brewing companies. As our business grows and we can establish ourselves we can expand to other local products.

We have 24 taps and have never stated we have 24 different beers. We also make no apologies for offering ciders. We do however take on board we need a darker beer or Guinness style on tap for our patrons as we have had several requests and we did in fact put this on tap for St Patricks Day.

Beer Deluxe in Melbourne change their beers constantly to showcase beers from all around the world with one of these beers being Moo Brew and Boags which was fantastic for Tassie. As our business grows we intend to showcase many different beers and it's disappointing in the infancy of a business, which took an enormous amount of guts and determination to get through all the beaurocratic red tape to get it off the ground only to now be criticised by anonymous persons called Mr Lagerbomb. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Come and talk to us and come out from behind your anonymous negative comments Mr and Mrs Lagerbomb. The last thing expected is to be judged before we even make a start.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]You state you have no affiliation with Burnie - is that because your beer isn't good enough for Burnie, you don't brew at all or you just make public judgements on others who are having a red hot go and you expect no ramnifications........ mmm isn't that a bully?? [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]T[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]his is a business we are very passionate about and we consider to be way more than just another pub.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]You may not be 'pissing' yourselves laughing at us amateurs in 12 months time Mrs Lagerbomb.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]What this space....even more determined.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Darrell and Geraldine Eaves - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]The Butter Factory Burnie[/SIZE]


----------



## DU99 (19/4/13)

i was going to visit for a look and quick beer ..but i am in burnie(13th May)mon/tues and returning to launceston wednesday morning.....was going to see if it's as good as the park


----------



## dago001 (19/4/13)

Dear Geaves (Darrell and Geraldine)

Just to clarify a few points about my post.
This is an internet forum for beer brewers and lovers alike. The beauty of this is I can be anonymous and say as much negative or positive comments as I like. You have obviously done a web search for your business and found this review. I stand by my statements above, with the proviso that these comments are on a "homebrewing" forum where we discuss many brewing related topics, including many new bars.
I am not knocking your establishment for having a go, and think that it is great that you are employing many people and by all accounts, is going along very strongly.
We have returned a few times to The Butter Factory with revised expectations and enjoyed our time there, and are particularly pleased that you are showcasing many local talented artists. This is something that you should be commended on as it is extremely hard for local musicians to be given a go anywhere.
There is nothing wrong with having ciders on tap, and i don't recall saying that this is a problem. The issue was that there was some misconception that you had 24 beers on tap. That may have been a misinterpretation on my behalf, but it was stated to me by many of my friends/brewering buddies that was what was in the media. I didn't really expect you to have 24 beers on tap, as I realise that a city this size would never be able to support that kind of variety. I did expect to find at least 1 craft beer, which I didnt.
The issue arrises due to the fact that you advertise as a microbrewery - and given that this a brewing forum, we expect to see something other than main stream beers, which I can buy cheaper in other pubs in town. Although you brewery is not up and running yet, it would still be nice to have one craft brew on tap. We don't consider James Squire as craft brew.

[SIZE=12pt]"You state you have no affiliation with Burnie"[/SIZE]

My comment about no affilliation has been taken out of context by yourselves. Quote " p.s. - I have no affilliation to any business operating in Burnie." Note that I state business, implying that I am not an operator from another Pub getting on here and having a shot at you. I am just a bloke who gave his honest opinion of what happened when I visited you establishment.
I understand what you are saying with Beer Deluxe showcasing different beers, and I do hope that you are genuinely going to try to replicate some of what they are doing.

"[SIZE=12pt]is that because your beer isn't good enough for Burnie, you don't brew at all or you just make public judgements on others who are having a red hot go and you expect no ramnifications........ mmm isn't that a bully??"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Nothing wrong with my beer - as many who have tried it will attest, but that is only my opinion. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]I don't see how having a personal opinion in an open forum for anyone to see, and anyone can reply to and make what ever comments that they feel free to, is any form of bullying. In fact, if it[/SIZE] was any thing different, it would be form of censorship. You have a right to reply to anything written on this forum, which you have done. I was not critisising you for having a red hot go, and I did say positive things in my review. "the place looks good - plenty of appeal for young and old - the stage" - the critisism was about the beer and the bartender.
The comment about "pi$$ing" with laughter was about the bartender - not about you. It was a better experience than the next time we went, when the bar person couldnt work the till and charged us what they thought was correct (which wasn't) and just averaged the price or when we took friends with us (a group of 6) and three rounds of the exact same drinks cost three different prices, from the same bartender. These incidents occurred well after opening - and leaves a bad taste, but we continue to come out as The Butter Factory is a good place to go out for a beer. Just not a craft beer pub at the moment.
I can only hope that you dont take the review personally, although I can understand if you do, it was never meant to be personal, merely a review for craft beer lovers. I cant state enough times that this is a brewing forum, where we talk about beer, and Pub reviews are based around beer. Many Pubs have been critisied much more for much less.
I would also like to say that The Butter Factory does the best Pizza in Burnie.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## mrTbeer (19/4/13)

Just got back from my first trip to Tassie. Visited Burnie but not the pub in question. Driving from Qld we managed to check out the following breweries.
Murrays, Seven Sheds, Ironhouse, Cascade, Boags, Mount Tamborine. Plenty of other local beers on offer and managed to sample many more. Moo brew, 2m tall etc. Murrays-always good. 7Sheds-good festival beer. Ironhouse-magic spot ruined only by Pauline Hanson dropping in? Cascade-great building and history but dud tour and mean tastings. Boags-top tour and a six of Wizards. Mt Tamborine-good beers and keen young brewer. Had a growler bottle in the car and found a few spots that it could be topped up. Now I just need to convince my local SCB to do growler fills. In the meantime it's cooled down and time to start my winter brewing.

Also visited Nant distillery and 3 wine regions, Tamar, Yarra, Goldfields to round out the list.
Not bad for a 6700km drive over March.


----------

